# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Plugs, Tattoos, & Piercings Thread

## CoolioTiffany

Let's see em! I'm definitely interested in this type of stuff LOL.

NOTHING inappropriate though! 

I'm gonna stretch my ears for some gauges, 10G is the lowest I'm going. Right now I've only got 16G in, not the actual hole through the ear but the earrings are called like horseshoe something, the ends of the earrings are pointed and they can screw off so you can take it out.

I also will get a tattoo sometime when I'm older. Obviously of a Ball python. Spider Ball python :Good Job: . It means something to me, not just a random tattoo that I think looks cool :Smile: .

----------


## punkoldschool

woohoo a chance to get the tats out again
himan and jager hommage

naruto seal

and a couple more 

only got a 12mm tunnel in my left ear piercing wise

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## musicalKeyes

I used to have my ears stretched to a 4 or 6, but then I went to an old lady's garage sale, found a bunch of awesome earrings from the 40s and 50s, and let them go back  :Very Happy:  I'll probably stretch them back at some point, I kept all of the earrings for it. I have a few tattoos planned, but I want to give myself lots of time to be sure they're what I want.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

One tattoo





Industrial, conch, and a 3-hole spiral in my ears.
My septum is pierced as well as two *ahem* other piercings.

But I'm young, there's still plenty of time to get more!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I had my ears gauged to about 2....almost went to 0. I lost a lot of my plugs tho, and havne't gotten any more, so they've probably shrunken to about a 4 or 6.  Had my eyebrow pierced, but had to let it close up because of work. Want to get my tongue done though. I know what tattoo I want, but can't afford it right now, cause it's really detailed....someday tho!

----------


## Luke Martin

I got both of my eyebrows and snake bites all at the same time...took the eyebrows out and still have the lips...also have my nipples. No ear peircings for me  :Smile:

----------


## jbean7916

I have HAD: tongue, belly button and *ahem* ta-ta's pierced but have since taken them out, and am left with just my nose done.

As far as tattoos go, I have 5. I'll try and get pics up later, I can't seem to find them right now  :Smile:

----------


## Aleria

My tats:

Wings on my back and my albino boa boy in my hair  :Smile:  :


Stars on my wrist that I'll eventually have a cover-up done on:


My piercings:

Bridge, labret and snakebites:


1 1/4" lobes with custom wood teardrops, and 0g with nothing in them:


All of them:


Also got my navel pierced, but no need for pictures of that.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Oxylepy

This topic makes me miss my 12 gauge conch and labret piercings. At some point I want to get the Hippocratic Oath and Ars Longa, Vita Brevis as tattoos.

I want to go into neurosurgery and I think those two go nicely. Especially with something so complex as Neurosurgery and how it is an art that can never really be mastered within the human lifespan (Ars Longa, Vite Brevis means that the art is long but life is short and was the opening of one of the early medical texts)

----------


## Bpmike1208

about 2 years back when i had my 7 16ths inch guages i miss them i just couldnt get a job i ended with 1/2 inch guages so i stopped and took them out n let my ears close up

----------


## Aleria

Yeah, always sad when work keeps you from being able to do what you want with your body. I was just lucky enough to stumble into a company where my current boss moved me into his department and said I could have all of my piercings and didn't have to hide them.
Even the owners of the company always stop me to check out whatever new plugs I happen to be wearing and they're like 60-70 year old guys. You'd think people that old fashioned would have issues with it, but I'm real lucky there.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Awesome pics guys, I love the barcode ones. Those are actually pretty awesome. 

Love the pics of the piercings too. The bridge looks pretty sick, though I wouldn't get that.

I was really into tongue piercings and read up sooo much about it. I was actually going to do it when I could, but I'm still sort of on the edge about it. Though it looks super cool :Smile: .

I do worry about trying to get a job when I'm 16 and having gauges, I don't think I'd get hired but I definitely wouldn't wanna take them out.

I'll try to get a pic up of what I've got in my ears now.

----------


## Lolo76

I currently have 6g plugs in my ears, and going for a 2g in the next couple of months... also have 6 other ear piercings (including a cartilage) all in 12g, and nose & tongue piercings that I rarely wear anymore. As for tattoos, I have a bunch of those too!  :Very Happy:  Hard to count, but it's around 14-15 if you consider the backpiece as one. I'll post some photos below, once I upload my new one onto photobucket.

----------


## Lolo76

> I do worry about trying to get a job when I'm 16 and having gauges, I don't think I'd get hired but I definitely wouldn't wanna take them out.


Yeah, at your age you definitely need to consider all of that... don't get anything visible & permanent (no bigger than 4-6g ears, no visible tattoos, etc) until you're at LEAST 21. Just my opinion, but even at 21 you're still not really settled, so it's better to keep yourself "un-modified." Now that I'm 33 it's not such a big deal, especially since I have a specialized degree and career - and I happen to live in a very liberal area, where even the doctors have full-sleeve tats.  :Good Job:

----------


## Oxylepy

On the topic of not-so-"normal" appearance, when my hair finally grows out enough want me to post a pic of my mohawk?

I'm 23 and I am noticing that my hair is starting to thin and my girlfriend told me she liked long hair so I've been growing it and it's around 5" now, still not long enough, though. At least in time I will have one chance to have the mohawk I have wanted since I was 8.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Piercings please  :Smile: 


no tats as of yet.



im at, 

3/4 inch lobes
6g septum (fyi that sucks to stretch)
and 14g snake bites.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

Okay, here are my tattoos!  :Smile: 

This is my newest one, and looks kinda red since it had just been done... it's for my Uncle who recently passed away, long story behind the design.



And here's my backpiece cover-up, still very much in progress - got about 2-3 more sessions until it's done.



(this is the section that's done)


A few of the others...

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> On the topic of not-so-"normal" appearance, when my hair finally grows out enough want me to post a pic of my mohawk?
> 
> I'm 23 and I am noticing that my hair is starting to thin and my girlfriend told me she liked long hair so I've been growing it and it's around 5" now, still not long enough, though. At least in time I will have one chance to have the mohawk I have wanted since I was 8.


Haha go for it! Mohawks are pretty awesome :Good Job:

----------


## alexOATH

Currently have my lip at a 16g, septum at a 12g (stretching to an 8g), conch at a 14g, and my ears are at 12g currently (stretching to 3/4")

My septum was at a 14g in this photo.


Only have one tattoo, its on my neck


Can't wait to get more =]




> 6g septum (fyi that sucks to stretch)


Why yes they do, but they look so great with the end product.

----------

_Beardedragon_ (07-18-2010),_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I have my tongue pierced.  I have had it since 2003 and I love it!

----------


## cboocks

I've had my ta-tas, lip, labret, and navel pierced.  All are taken out right now but the lip will be getting re-done as soon as school starts up and I start working again. 

The stud I had in my lip happened to fall out at a funeral >.<  and by the time I got home (2 days later), the hole had closed to the point I didn't want to mess with it to get another ring through.

----------


## zeke

Piercings I have- an industrial in the left ear, left lobes are guaged a 00 and a 4, right lobe has a 10g hoop in it, eye brow done once, lebret, tongue, the web (its that  lil piece of skin that hold your tongue down) 2 in each nipple they make a + pattern, and down there :Razz: 

 As for ink here are some pics  :Very Happy:  some are a lil fuzzy I did them all myself (the pics tha is)

 
HOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!!!! this was my 3rd or 4th tat I think..


this was done at 20 years old, it's now in the process of gettin covered up.


got this done at INK STOP in nyc.


I'm a TOOL fan and there will be more work done to this as well, when done it should cover my whole ankle and calf.


my daughter Iliana


this was new at the time of the photo, it is gettin worked into a sleeve.


And the new addition  :Very Happy:  the start of my winter sleeve, I'm goin to get more done in about 3 weeks YEAHHHHH!! OMG BATMAN I CANT WAIT!!!! John at Rotten Ny Tattoo Parlor ,is doin the ink and he is SICK!!!!!!!!

I have 3 other tats but not worth puttin up, one was a free hand someone did and they messed up BAD. and the other 2 a the first ones I got ever, they are flash art.. lol
 Cheers

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

By the way...


It's stretching, not gauging. And they're called plugs, not gauges.



Plugs: 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=117edkh&s=5


gauges:

http//www.ravspeconline.com/images/stri/dsd-install-pic.jpg

----------

Aleria (07-18-2010),_babyknees_ (08-15-2011),_Buttons_ (08-01-2010),_likebull1_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Sarin

Just 6 ear piercings and my navel.  :Smile:  I plan on getting a tat on my lower back once I find the perfect design.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I have my tongue pierced.  I have had it since 2003 and I love it!


I really want my tongue pierced LOL, how bad did it hurt when the needle went through?




> By the way...
> 
> 
> It's stretching, not gauging. And they're called plugs, not gauges.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugs: 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully someone will chime in and change the title :Smile:

----------


## musicalKeyes

> By the way...
> 
> 
> It's stretching, not gauging. And they're called plugs, not gauges.
> 
> 
> 
> Plugs: 
> 
> ...


It depends on where you come from. In the US, at least around here in Chicago, all the earrings come in "gauged" sizes. So, 6g, 4g, etc. I use the word gauge when talking about the size of the earring/hole, because that's what they come in. I've friends in other places that use measurements, 3/4, etc. But if I'm just referring the that fact that the piercing has been enlarged, I use stretched. 
Although I don't think it really matters, everyone usually knows what you're talking about  :Smile:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## Aleria

> It depends on where you come from. In the US, at least around here in Chicago, all the earrings come in "gauged" sizes. So, 6g, 4g, etc. I use the word gauge when talking about the size of the earring/hole, because that's what they come in. I've friends in other places that use measurements, 3/4, etc. But if I'm just referring the that fact that the piercing has been enlarged, I use stretched. 
> Although I don't think it really matters, everyone usually knows what you're talking about


Actually, gauge in the US only goes up to a certain point 00g(10mm or .375 inches) being the largest, and then switches over to inch or mm measurements from there. It was really a matter of the way they started listing the sizes, obviously once you get down to 00g yet the sizes continue to get larger just adding more zeros until you have 00000000g wouldn't make much sense since the smaller the gauge number the larger the size. So it was easier to stop using gauge as a term of measurement above that size.
It's more a matter of people simply using the wrong term as gauge refers to the size and stretching is the process and then of course you have tapers, plugs, earlets, tunnels or even weights as far as "jewelry" to wear in them.
I myself was misinformed when I first began stretching 10 years ago and referred to it as "gauging", but was eventually corrected by those in the modding community as to correct terms.
So, overall, it's not really a locality, just misinformation passed around by a large number of people.
Not much different than those people that call BPs bald or balled pythons instead of ball pythons.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Bpmike1208

> Actually, gauge in the US only goes up to a certain point 00g(10mm or .375 inches) being the largest, and then switches over to inch or mm measurements from there. It was really a matter of the way they started listing the sizes, obviously once you get down to 00g yet the sizes continue to get larger just adding more zeros until you have 00000000g wouldn't make much sense since the smaller the gauge number the larger the size. So it was easier to stop using gauge as a term of measurement above that size.
> It's more a matter of people simply using the wrong term as gauge refers to the size and stretching is the process and then of course you have tapers, plugs, earlets, tunnels or even weights as far as "jewelry" to wear in them.
> I myself was misinformed when I first began stretching 10 years ago and referred to it as "gauging", but was eventually corrected by those in the modding community as to correct terms.
> So, overall, it's not really a locality, just misinformation passed around by a large number of people.
> Not much different than those people that call BPs bald or balled pythons instead of ball pythons.


yup 20g 18g 16g 14g 12g 10g 8g 6g 4g 2g 0g 00g 7/16ths 1/2 inch ...thats where i stoped at 1/2 inch and oddly my ears went back to normal for the most part u cant see the difference unless u pull on them then my ear opens up to about a 6g ive had them out for about a year now. ive tryed to restrech them but after all the time it took for me to get to 1/2 inch i dont have the patience to do that all over again last time i tryed to do it all over again i wanted to skip right back to my 1/2 inch and ended up with a blow out so i give up. i put to much time pain and effort into the first time and cant do it again

----------


## Aleria

> yup 20g 18g 16g 14g 12g 10g 8g 6g 4g 2g 0g 00g 7/16ths 1/2 inch ...thats where i stoped at 1/2 inch and oddly my ears went back to normal for the most part u cant see the difference unless u pull on them then my ear opens up to about a 6g ive had them out for about a year now. ive tryed to restrech them but after all the time it took for me to get to 1/2 inch i dont have the patience to do that all over again last time i tryed to do it all over again i wanted to skip right back to my 1/2 inch and ended up with a blow out so i give up. i put to much time pain and effort into the first time and cant do it again


I had my top holes up to 1/2" and the bottom ones to 9/16" and finally had to give up the top ones because my lobes are just too small to handle that much pressure. The skin between the two started to split and if I tried using soft plugs then they would just get squished by the pressure.
So I gave up the top holes and continued stretching the bottom. In about 6 months I went from the 9/16" all the way up to the 1 1/4" I've got now and the 1/2" top holes have shrunken down to 0g but don't seem to have gotten any smaller over the last 6 months.

----------


## Bpmike1208

Ya i noticed some peoples holes dnt close so well they say after 4g theres no going back but i was luck like i said u cnt even tell i had my ears streched unless u pull on them

----------


## Lucas339

i used to have orbitals at the tops of my ears and my nape done.  had the labret for a bit.  but now all i have is 2g lobes and my gate.  every time i try to strech my lobes, they bleed.  i plan on getting my nape done again soon.

gate


this is the only tattoo i have right now.  it is supposed to be a half sleve of all inverts (thats what i do with my life) but im waiting on money to finish it.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

Whats a plug?

----------


## Lolo76

> I really want my tongue pierced LOL, how bad did it hurt when the needle went through?


Mine didn't hurt at _all_, but I admit to a few cocktails beforehand... not a recommended practice, fyi.  :Wink:  Most people say the tongue doesn't hurt anyway, since it has few nerve endings in the middle. It also heals pretty quickly, as after a week of swelling it's usually feeling fine. Most will say it closes quickly too, but mine is still open after not being worn for 12 years!  :Confused:

----------


## Lolo76

> Whats a plug?


It's a piece of body jewelry worn in stretched piercings, among other things...
http://www.jewelrypayless.com/images...X02095_300.jpg
http://www.kingsbodyjewelry.com/Prod...%20kit%202.JPG
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=117edkh&s=5  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Tiff,
It didn't hurt that bad at all when the needle went through.  I garlged with Listerine before the guy stuck the needle through and it really helped to numb some of the pain.

----------


## Patrick Long

Ohhhh

Like this???

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010),_Elise.m_ (07-23-2010),_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## twistedtails

> Whats a plug?


Umm, uhh...

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

I have only one naval piercing but have been thinking about more. Kinda hard because of work so I can't get anything that really shows on a day to day basis if yall know what I mean...kinda sucks but oh well

Thought about getting some tattoos, but saw some friends get some (that I designed btw) and kinda got discouraged. I'm a kinda a wimp and they all blead a LOT. 

I do make some (mostly tribal) tattoo designs though, and do henna. Kinda cheating but thought i'd mention it. Hard to find a friend that's a good enough artist to do anything on my back so I mostly do ankle designs on myself of dragons and snakes...

----------


## Aleria

> I have only one naval piercing but have been thinking about more. Kinda hard because of work so I can't get anything that really shows on a day to day basis if yall know what I mean...kinda sucks but oh well
> 
> Thought about getting some tattoos, but saw some friends get some (that I designed btw) and kinda got discouraged. I'm a kinda a wimp and they all blead a LOT. 
> 
> I do make some (mostly tribal) tattoo designs though, and do henna. Kinda cheating but thought i'd mention it. Hard to find a friend that's a good enough artist to do anything on my back so I mostly do ankle designs on myself of dragons and snakes...


I'm not sure about most people's experiences but with both of my tats I barely bled at all, and I am a bleeder. From what I have seen, when it comes to good quality tattoos you shouldn't bleed a ton, just a bit here and there maybe. It usually seems the only time they bleed a lot is if the artist is going too deep, which usually results in a very blurry or faded tattoo by the time it has healed. But overall I don't think you should be bleeding a lot during the process unless something isn't right.

----------


## Lucas339

> Ohhhh
> 
> Like this???


you look straight out of linkin park in this photo!!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## Inknsteel

I have 14 tattoos so far. Just got my newest just about a month ago.

As for piercings, I have my tongue and my navel both at 12g. I have both my ears at 0g. And I used to have my nipples done at 12g also. Now even though I still have my tongue ring in, I don't really recommend people get it done. If you're not REALLY careful, tongue rings can do some serious damage to your teeth. I have 7 teeth I need to get fixed, and once I start the process of getting them repaired, the tongue ring is coming out...

----------


## Beardedragon

No pictures, but I have my ears at a 6g. I want to go bigger but I know that one day ill have to take these out and do not want huge holes in my ears.

----------


## Aleria

> No pictures, but I have my ears at a 6g. I want to go bigger but I know that one day ill have to take these out and do not want huge holes in my ears.


It's good that you've considered that idea. It seems like a lot of people go into modding without thinking about how it may affect them later on and then when the time comes that it becomes a hindrance act as if it's some big surprise.
I myself went as far as I have with it, knowing that even if I do take out my plugs I'll have to have surgery to get my lobes to resemble something even close to normal again, and I've accepted that fact. But thus far I still have no intentions of removing any of my mods and actually have plans for more. It's all about just how much you're willing to sacrifice to be who you are.  :Smile:

----------


## likebull1

> Ohhhh
> 
> Like this???


No they're tunnels.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (07-23-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (07-23-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

> No they're tunnels.


Lol....Yes I am aware of what they are. Was merely backing the joke that I was not understanding.

----------


## dsirkle



----------

_Mike Cavanaugh_ (08-01-2010)

----------


## Aleria

> 


Hahaha, oh man, I can't even tell you how many times my mom has said "I can see it now, you're going to be walking around with a big ol' plate in your lip one of these days just like they do in Africa" just because I started stretching my lobes all those years ago when I was a teen.  :ROFL:

----------


## Raverthug

I have the smile now cry later clowns with a red tear drop for my mom on my right shoulder. I have a city scape (Cover up) on my left shoulder, left ear peirced 14g and 2 for my jacobs ladder (well since its only 2 i guess its a step ladder lol)

----------


## Denial

Ive pierced pretty much everything on my body at one point or another. When I was 16 I had 58 piercings my bottom lobes were double zeros. but like so many others I was not able to get a decent job with my piercings. The only thing I could find was fast food that would allow them. As I got older I found jobs that didnt disagree so much. I took my gauges out but my holes wouldnt grow up all the way and my left ear looks messed up when I dont have a gauge in it because me and my brother were in a fight shortly after I started stretching them and he ripped it out so it looks funny. I kind of got out of the piercing stage and more into tattooes but I still have double o's in my ears and my lips are still pierced.

----------


## Soterios

Down to one pierced nipple (after what we'll respectfully call an 'accident')
I have a tattoo all drafted up, just have to meet a weight goal and it's on!

----------


## Krista

Used to have 15 piercings, but now only have 00g stretched ears
Working on an all black and grey shaded sleeve (it's about halfway done)
A couple more tats on my back and legs.

----------


## AaronP

I don't keep my peircings in anymore but tattoos are forever!



Here's a close up of the Dragon:


I've actually commissioned coldblooded to design the counter part to the dragon.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## Bones

I currently have both of my traguses at 16g (yes, I know the plural form is "tragi", but I don't like that).  I have a 14g inverse navel that I might retire soon, and a 14g septum.  I've been thinking of getting a standard navel piercing soon, but my inverse took 10 months to heal, so that is putting me off a bit.

No tattoos as of yet.  I plan to get a half sleeve on my left arm.  It'll be the face of the Virgin Mary in Michelangelo's Pieta as a memorial tattoo for my mom.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

tattoo on my right arm: poecilotheria regalis(Indian ornamental tarantula)
piercings: 0 gauge in each ear(want to go to 1/2" but gf isn't having it) and a snug in my right ear.  :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

Septum and labret 16g

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

One thing to keep in mind Tiff, even though a tongue piercing isn't as visible as others, some employers will still notice it and take that into account. Especially if you're in a job that has to deal with cutomer service. 

I don't have any piercings or tattoos. My sister had her tongue done, and BOY was the week after she got it done fun for me!!!

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Right now I only have my ears at 00g, and one tattoo... I want to get my lip pierced right in the middle at 12g... Im putting that on hold again though because I have some fines to pay...  :Mad: 

I also have some tattoos I want to get but seeing as I cant get a job im just waiting for college to hopefully get a job on campus.

People get so worked up about gauge vs. stretch... truth is, no one really cares. 

Ive already posted these somewhere... 

Tattoo (still scabbed) 



one of my ears? I usually only wear these plugs but I have alot of pairs...

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-24-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> One thing to keep in mind Tiff, even though a tongue piercing isn't as visible as others, some employers will still notice it and take that into account. Especially if you're in a job that has to deal with cutomer service. 
> 
> I don't have any piercings or tattoos. My sister had her tongue done, and BOY was the week after she got it done fun for me!!!


No big deal, they make clear things you can put in there... and just dont get any tattoos that cant be covered up until your sure about the job and field. 

Also dont stretch your ears to big... I would only go 1/2" MAX... (just because i think any bigger usually just looks bad, and wont close well) my 00g closes up pretty good after a few days but can still be stretched open.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Sick tats everyone! Bloodpython, I really love that tarantula tattoo you got, it looks EXACTLY like you're T and very detailed.

Lucas that is also one awesome tattoo!!

I'll probably get a tongue piercing sooner or later, but not while I have braces. I'll most likely get it once I get my braces off and my wisdom teeth removed which should be shortly after I get the braces off. 

For now it's just stretching my ears and getting two more piercings in both ears. I should be getting my two other piercings this week or next week, so I'll post pics :Very Happy: . I got some really cool earrings the day I got my 16G so I didn't wanna put my regular earrings to waste. Plus I've always wanted more than one hole pierced in my ears :Smile: .

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> Sick tats everyone! Bloodpython, I really love that tarantula tattoo you got, it looks EXACTLY like you're T and very detailed.
> 
> Lucas that is also one awesome tattoo!!
> 
> I'll probably get a tongue piercing sooner or later, but not while I have braces. I'll most likely get it once I get my braces off and my wisdom teeth removed which should be shortly after I get the braces off. 
> 
> For now it's just stretching my ears and getting two more piercings in both ears. I should be getting my two other piercings this week or next week, so I'll post pics. I got some really cool earrings the day I got my 16G so I didn't wanna put my regular earrings to waste. Plus I've always wanted more than one hole pierced in my ears.


Another thing to mention... Buy a cheap pair to keep in your ears while your stretching... As in figure out how big you want to go and then just buy tapers and the cheapest plugs you can find. theres no point spending money on cool jewlery if your just going to stretch it bigger... :/

----------


## Aleria

> Another thing to mention... Buy a cheap pair to keep in your ears while your stretching... As in figure out how big you want to go and then just buy tapers and the cheapest plugs you can find. theres no point spending money on cool jewlery if your just going to stretch it bigger... :/


Agreed, when I was at 7/16" and decided to go all the way up to 1 1/4" I knew I'd be doing a lot of stretching, and waiting to heal, and stretching and more waiting to heal. So in between I just bought the cheap $10 pairs of acrylic plugs and for quite a while just used one pair and in the process of stretching just kept wrapping ptfe tape around it to make it larger rather than buying new plugs. Once you get up into the larger sizes it's easier to just use the tape wrapping method than buying new tapers and plugs for each size.
Once you get to a size you plan to stay at for a while then it's worth it to invest in good quality plugs. I'm currently awaiting some custom carved obsidian stone tear drops  :Smile:  Should finally have them in another week or two.

----------


## BuddhaLuv

This is in memory of my son and it's on my left shoulder blade. They are his actual footprints down to every detail. He was only a little over a pound when he was born so they are pretty petite  :Love:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-01-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

OKAY now I'm posting a picture of my whole setup here.

Just yesterday, or you can say Friday, I got my ears pierced. Two more holes on both ears, so now I got 3 holes. I've been cleaning it out 3 times a day but they are still sort of sore. I can't really sleep on my side, even though I'm a side sleeper, but I try to do whatever I can.

I also went up a gage size, now they're at 14G. I decided to go with the silver ones because it just looks better overall with the diamond studs in the other holes.

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

hahaha. i got my one ear pierced at 14g and the other at 12g... 

Nows when the fun starts  :Very Happy: 

Stretching isnt fun... but for some reason I couldnt stop for a while haha.

If you plan on stretching your ears be careful with those other 2 piercings they might get in the way if you go to big...

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> hahaha. i got my one ear pierced at 14g and the other at 12g... 
> 
> Nows when the fun starts 
> 
> Stretching isnt fun... but for some reason I couldnt stop for a while haha.
> 
> If you plan on stretching your ears be careful with those other 2 piercings they might get in the way if you go to big...


I think stretching is awesome LOL! It hasn't hurt for me yet. I had my 16Gs in for about a month, then when I was at Hot Topic I asked the guy if it would go in easily and he said yeah. He was pretty much right too. I had no troubles putting them in at all :Smile: .

And yes, I won't go too large, too large seems like too much to handle IMO. On some people it does look good though, just I only want to get smaller gauges and nothing big at all.

----------


## shelliebear

I have gauged both of my ears to 2's on the earlobe. I'll find pics to post later. It's nothing special, but I like it, and I'm going bigger.  :Smile:

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> I think stretching is awesome LOL! It hasn't hurt for me yet. I had my 16Gs in for about a month, then when I was at Hot Topic I asked the guy if it would go in easily and he said yeah. He was pretty much right too. I had no troubles putting them in at all.
> 
> And yes, I won't go too large, too large seems like too much to handle IMO. On some people it does look good though, just I only want to get smaller gauges and nothing big at all.


............ Just wait............

The size difference for those smaller gauges is barley noticible... What is your idea of "big" lol...

Trust me its not that bad... _yet_

I think I went from 12 to 8g... Once you get to a bigger size, the guage size is a bigger increase. like 10 to 8 is not the same size increase as 6 to 4. 

PS. going to 00g SUCKS.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-01-2010)

----------


## Wildman09

My turn...lol...I only have a few pics so, that's what you get..LOL.

Piercings - 
- Toung 10g 
- Ears L had 2 holes 14g and 6g, R ear had 3 16g top 14g lower 6g bottom..
- Snake Bite, one side done..
- Eyebrow  

Tattoos - I have 17-18, so far...I only have pics of 2 or 3...I hate taking pictures..lol...
- 2 Sparrows on my upper/outer chest I guess, up on my shoulders pretty much
- Heart w vine/fire deal on my L forearm
-"Trust No One" same arm but outside
- Tribal dragon with my daughters name above it in graffiti..R leg/calf
- L leg, tiger, unfinished
- Star back of neck
- Sun with pisces symbol in middle
- Devil chick on L upper arm
- Tribal dragon on R upper arm
- Almost forgot, lol....My latest one, it's a saying...."Entering this world was without my consent, leaving it will be against my will"

Then a few other ones, they're gonna get covered up..Gonna be working on my sleve on the left arm here soon after my son is born...

 I was thinking about my Jager shot, lol.

--Still have more work to do, kinda crappy picture...

Words to live by...

Good one

Bad one





Th-th-th-th Thats all Folks!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-01-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

That heart ones pretty sick. I cant come up with any ideas of colored tattoos that has a meaning to me... lol... All of the tattoos if thought of getting are just black. 

Idunno... I just like black i guess...

----------


## bloodpython_MA

> ............ Just wait............
> 
> The size difference for those smaller gauges is barley noticible... What is your idea of "big" lol...
> 
> Trust me its not that bad... _yet_
> 
> I think I went from 12 to 8g... Once you get to a bigger size, the guage size is a bigger increase. like 10 to 8 is not the same size increase as 6 to 4. 
> 
> PS. going to 00g SUCKS.


Lol soo true! I got pierced at 14's and after 3 weeks went straight to 10's without any pain. But once you get to 6's, that's when it started hurting to stretch(for me atleast)  :Good Job:

----------


## Wildman09

> That heart ones pretty sick. I cant come up with any ideas of colored tattoos that has a meaning to me... lol... All of the tattoos if thought of getting are just black. 
> 
> Idunno... I just like black i guess...




Thanks, yeah I got that one about a year or so after my daughter was born.

I like both B/W and color tats, my sleeve is gonna be somewht of a mixture of the two. 

I like the "new school" angel/devil designs, specially when you get an artist that specializes in that type of stuff...Like betty page in a devil outfit, when done right it looks fantastic!!!

Something like this (not mine, found it on Google)




Mine looks similiar but mine is standing up and has fir coming up from under her feet...

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-01-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> ............ Just wait............
> 
> The size difference for those smaller gauges is barley noticible... What is your idea of "big" lol...
> 
> Trust me its not that bad... _yet_
> 
> I think I went from 12 to 8g... Once you get to a bigger size, the guage size is a bigger increase. like 10 to 8 is not the same size increase as 6 to 4. 
> 
> PS. going to 00g SUCKS.


Already sounds exciting LOL. Since I got my ears pierced again with those two other holes, I imagine that stretching might not hurt as bad, cuz when I got my ears pierced again it hurt pretty bad :Sad: . Maybe she was doing it too hard? Because I know that wasn't supposed to hurt that bad.




> Lol soo true! I got pierced at 14's and after 3 weeks went straight to 10's without any pain. But once you get to 6's, that's when it started hurting to stretch(for me atleast)


I heard about taking a hot shower before stretching helps the skin stretch a lot more so it won't hurt as bad, did you try that? Once I get to the larger sizes I think that's what I'm going to start doing when I'm getting into the larger sizes. 

I might go for like 6 at most unless I wanna go bigger if I think 6 is too small. It all sort of depends because of how close the stretching gets to my 2nd ear piercings, don't wanna rip anything :Sad: .

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I did some stretching IN the hot shower lol. Also coacoa butter lotion works and piercing/gauging websites/stores usually have special "stretching oil".
Like bodyartforms.com sells emu oil. That stuff was Awesome. I dont have any left, but it worked great for healing/lubricating tapers for stretching and keeping the skin hydrated.  :Good Job:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I did some stretching IN the hot shower lol. Also coacoa butter lotion works and piercing/gauging websites/stores usually have special "stretching oil".
> Like bodyartforms.com sells emu oil. That stuff was Awesome. I dont have any left, but it worked great for healing/lubricating tapers for stretching and keeping the skin hydrated.


I might have to look into that stuff LOL, I definitely don't like pain at all, yet I still want to get other piercings that *might* hurt.

Anything that works well enough for me to feel as less pain as possible I am definitely IN for it :Very Happy:  :sploosh: . I do really like gauges, my other family members are sort of trying to talk me out of it, but hey like I can help it :Smile: . I'm so much more different from all of them :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Buttons

I'm a professional piercer, if you're going to STRETCH your ears go see a piercer. They'll usually only charge you a minimum fee (like $5) and they'll know if your ears are ready to be stretched or not. Way too many people stretch too soon and end up tearing their ears which causes scar tissue making it harder to stretch. Stretching should only cause a slight burning sensation, it shouldn't bleed or hurt terribly. 

I only have 3 piercings now (nose, 6g conch and 6g prince albert) but at one point I had over 30 or so. I'm covered in tattoos from my head to my feet. 

As for the comments about bleeding during a tattoo... everyones body reacts different. Some customers bleed more than others, some body parts will bleed more than others, you never really know what's going to happen. 

PS. some of the people in here need to research before getting tattooed... lots of poorly done stuff.  :Sad:

----------


## Aleria

> I'm a professional piercer, if you're going to STRETCH your ears go see a piercer. They'll usually only charge you a minimum fee (like $5) and they'll know if your ears are ready to be stretched or not. Way too many people stretch too soon and end up tearing their ears which causes scar tissue making it harder to stretch. Stretching should only cause a slight burning sensation, it shouldn't bleed or hurt terribly. 
> 
> I only have 3 piercings now (nose, 6g conch and 6g prince albert) but at one point I had over 30 or so. I'm covered in tattoos from my head to my feet. 
> 
> As for the comments about bleeding during a tattoo... everyones body reacts different. Some customers bleed more than others, some body parts will bleed more than others, you never really know what's going to happen. 
> 
> PS. some of the people in here need to research before getting tattooed... lots of poorly done stuff.


I've never really seen a need to go to a professional just to stretch, to scalpel straight up to a certain size, yes, but if you read the care guides on the major tat/piercing sites they will give you proper information. A lot of times you can just get info from a piercer, they usually have no issue guiding you along if you choose to do the stretching yourself.
Of course it's never recommended to stretch while a piercing is still healing, you always need for it to be fully healed and DO NOT RUSH IT. If it hurts you're doing it wrong and will do damage, end up with scar tissue and possibly even worse a blow out(not pretty).

----------


## KristynhasBALLS

This is my pisces tatoo  :Smile: 




I eventually will have more, I also have a little chinese thing  on my hip.
and my ears are currently a 6g.  I don't think I'm gonna go bigger - I'm afraid of them never going back to normal lol  :Weirdface:

----------

Wildman09 (08-02-2010)

----------


## crissabell

This is my future tattoo, which i plan on getting after my girls are born :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

My boyfriend Kevin came up with the design, and i just plan on adding their date of birth right under the heart.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Some wicked tats on here! LOVE the Indian ornamental tarantula. 

Eventually I'll be getting tongue and nose piercings, plus a tattoo of mojave markings down my spine (only tattoo idea I've had for more than two years, so only one I'm comfortable making plans on  :Razz:  )

----------

bloodpython_MA (08-05-2010)

----------


## sorakitty

The tattoo's
Peace (Kanji)

Love (Kanji)

In memory of my rottweiler who passed away back in 2003.

And the piercing.

Just an industrial.
I want more, but it won't happen with my job. I could get my tongue done, and I'm still debating it... but I just don't know. If I could, I would be getting my bridge, and snake bites done. But even if I could get my bridge done, I don't have enough skin for it to get done, such a bummer.

----------


## Patrick Long



----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-06-2010)

----------


## BlissfulChaos

I want "Jager" tattoo'd on the inside of my lip. Does it hurt any worse than a reg tattoo?? I've got 5 but thats seems even more painful lol

----------


## Patrick Long

IDK dont have any others.

Didnt hurt at all though. And I know a lot of people say that...but honestly....It really did NOT hurt one bit.

----------

BlissfulChaos (08-06-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

No Mayo??????!?!?!?!?!?!

lol?

Some kid in my school got one on his lip, it looked really bad and sloppy to begin with, and they fade ALOT over time, really fast and can disappear completely.

----------


## shelliebear

I just gauged my ears up to a 0 today. Ouch, that was a big stretch. 
Wasn't too bad though, and I got some sick plugs. I absolutely love gauging. Can't wait for tattoos, and my industrial piercing.  :Smile:  18th birthday, hurry up!

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

> I just gauged my ears up to a 0 today. Ouch, that was a big stretch. 
> Wasn't too bad though, and I got some sick plugs. I absolutely love gauging. Can't wait for tattoos, and my industrial piercing.  18th birthday, hurry up!


Yeah thats never fun. You have to be really careful on 00g... It gave me alot of problems. And basically messed up my ear but they healed up alright luckily.

lol enjoy being not legally an adult while you can.

----------


## irishanaconda

I havent had any new tats in a few years but i have 26ish tatts and 5 piercings (nipples, labrett, tongue, septum) and at one point i had 29 piercings with only 4 being in the ears. i only have a old photo but here it is & enjoy the breasticles

----------


## SpartaDog

Unfortunately, I don't have any tattoos or piercings other than single, unstretched ear holes. :/

BUT. I have a whole bunch planned. Snakebites, eyebrows, bp tattoo, Jack Skellington tattoo, prolly a pittie tattoo, and a whole bunch of others I don't care to list.

----------


## Lolo76

> I just gauged my ears up to a 0 today. Ouch, that was a big stretch. 
> Wasn't too bad though, and I got some sick plugs. I absolutely love gauging. Can't wait for tattoos, and my industrial piercing.  18th birthday, hurry up!


LOL... oh, how I long for the days of wishing I were older!  :Sad:  :Wink: 

I just stretched mine to a 4g recently, and it didn't hurt much - neither did the stretch before that, but the 10-8g was really ouchie. I'm planning to go two more sizes to a 0g, and have heard that last one hurts! I already have a pair of 0g plugs, and looking at the size of them _is_ a bit scary.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucas339

> I just gauged my ears up to a 0 today. Ouch, that was a big stretch. 
> Wasn't too bad though, and I got some sick plugs. I absolutely love gauging. Can't wait for tattoos, and my industrial piercing.  18th birthday, hurry up!


just did mine on tuesday.  so far, the 0g was the most painful yet.  i don't ever remember streching being this bad.  not sure why 0g would be any different but it was....

----------


## Alexandra V

I have two lobe piercings in each ear, the bottom piercings are currently at 12g and I plan on going to about a 6g eventually.

I also have an eyebrow piercing, but I have to take it out and let it close soon because it's in the process of surfacing out after being caught on a flying pillow (long story, don't ask). Hoping to get my lip pierced in a couple months, with or without parental consent (although with is preferable!)

I don't have any tattoos yet, but I have the ones that I want planned out. I'm going to get a black and white tattoo of my first cat's face on the upper left part of my back, and a black and white of Maynard, my bp, on the back of my neck, as well as a Cree indian quote on my right fore arm ("Only after the last tree has been cut down, only after the last river has been poisoned, only after the last fish has been caught, only then will you find that money cannot be eaten.")

----------


## Buttons

> just did mine on tuesday.  so far, the 0g was the most painful yet.  i don't ever remember streching being this bad.  not sure why 0g would be any different but it was....


It hurt because your ears weren't ready to be stretched.

----------


## Lucas339

> It hurt because your ears weren't ready to be stretched.


i had my ears at 2g for two years.

----------


## Lucas339

also i have been wearing 2g hoops at home that are a bit heavy to try and strech my lobes for about a year and have been adding tea tree oil to them.  the last time i had the hoops in, i could pull the hoops down and see a gap.  this to me says my ears were ready.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I got my lip pierced last night.. :p when that side heals, I'm going to get the other side.... Snake bites Babbyyy  :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-14-2010)

----------


## Aleria

> I got my lip pierced last night.. :p when that side heals, I'm going to get the other side.... Snake bites Babbyyy


When I got my snakebites done (at the same time) my lip swelled up so huge for about a week, it was ridiculous. I wasn't expecting it to be all that bad considering I didn't even feel anything at all when they did my labret and had no swelling what so ever. But I suppose being closer to the lip itself rather than being down further might have had something to do with that.
Crazy amounts of swelling for you?

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Not really... My lip is about 1/2 swollen. But I have been avoiding touching/playing with it.  I'm a bit surprised. But I love it  :Good Job:

----------

